# BETOSCUSTOMS SPRING SALE



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

*MORE TO FOLLOW*


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

:0


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

hno: hno: :biggrin:


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

hey homie do you still have 67 impys dont matter s/m or stock ,let me kno please


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

PROMO 1966 CHEVROLET IMPALA, VERY KLEAN ASKING $100.00 SHIPPED W/CONFIRMATION


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

PROMO 1970 CHEVROLET IMPALA, VERY KLEAN , NEEDS A WASH ASKING $50.00 SHIPPED


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

PROMO 1965 CHEVROLET IMPALA, MISSING LEFT TAILLIGHTS. ASKING $65.00 SHIPPED


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

1950 CHEVROLET ASKING $35.00 SHIPPED


----------



## SOLO1 (Jul 13, 2006)

Hay beto gto those CADDI'S thank big homies four everything !!!!!


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

MONTE CARLO PROMOS $25.00 EACH SHIPPED


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

10/100
1/64th
1/32th

10/100 IS VERY FINE LIKE A HAIR
1/64th IS A BIT BIGGER
1/32th IS ABOUT THE BIGGEST I WOULD GO TO KEEP IT LOOKIN SCALED.

A ROLL WILL BE $2.95 SHIPPED

















































































[/quote]


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dade county_@May 21 2008, 08:16 PM~10709418
> *hey homie do you still have 67 impys dont matter s/m or stock ,let me kno please
> *


SORRY ALL SOLD OUT


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@May 21 2008, 11:33 PM~10709595
> *SORRY ALL SOLD OUT
> *


  

im gonna be puttin in a order minus them


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)




----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

:0


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

*HERB DEEKS WHEELS $18.00 EACH SET SHIPPED. ONLY HAVE 6 SETS*


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@May 21 2008, 10:17 PM~10709915
> *HERB DEEKS WHEELS $18.00 EACH SET SHIPPED. ONLY HAVE 6 SETS
> *


straight or cross laced?


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

*DIORAMA $400.00 WILL DELIVER TO MERCED SHOW JUNE 07, 2008
CARS NOT INCLUDED. PICTURES DO NO JUSTICE. FOR THOSE WHO HAVE SEEN IT CAN TELL YOU IT'S WORTH ALOT MORE.*


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)




----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

on the dio ....all accessories included?


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

WEATHERED RIG $45.00


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

$20.00 EACH PLUS SHIPPING


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

SOLD


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@May 21 2008, 09:46 PM~10710092
> *on the dio ....all accessories included?
> *


EVERYTHING AND EXTRAS EXCEPT THE CARS. WE CAN WORK SOMETHING ON SOME OF THE CARS.


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by raystrey_@May 21 2008, 09:42 PM~10710067
> *straight or cross laced?
> *


ALL STRAIGHT AND I MAY HAVE ONE CROSSED


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

$20.00 EACH SHIPPED</span>
<span style=\'color:blue\'>'59 IMPALA VERT, '55 IMPALA VERT SOLD


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

*F&F RESIN 1975 BUICK REGAL $50.00 SHIPPED INCLUDES GRILL, FRONT BUMPER/HEADLIGHTS, REAR BUMPER AND DONOR KIT*


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

*TO THE TOP*


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

BUMP


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

is that wheatherd blue impala for sale


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dubelduces_@May 22 2008, 06:10 PM~10715056
> *is that wheatherd blue impala for sale
> *


maybe its jsut dusty ..LOL


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

i seen this shop at nnl and its worth the 400


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dubelduces_@May 22 2008, 04:10 PM~10715056
> *is that wheatherd blue impala for sale
> *


YEAH, $25.00 SHIPPED


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

*THIS ONE RIGHT?*


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

ya ill think about it


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

aye whats up with this


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ibuildweniblazeum_@May 22 2008, 05:23 PM~10715549
> *aye whats up with this
> 
> 
> ...


FOR SALE $30.00 SHIPPED


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

is that 76 caprice for sale


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

HOW CAN YOU BUY SHIT CARL? I HAVE TO SEND YOU SHPPING MONEY FOR OUR TRADE???? :uh:


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

THIS ONE IS $45.00 SHIPPED


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@May 22 2008, 06:50 PM~10715750
> *HOW CAN YOU BUY SHIT CARL? I HAVE TO SEND YOU SHPPING MONEY FOR OUR TRADE????  :uh:
> *


im just looking at prices


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

wats up with the purp lac


----------



## lowvanman (Dec 22, 2004)

you still have the 70 gsx and the #100 chrome rev rims


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowvanman_@May 22 2008, 07:51 PM~10716923
> *you still have the 70 gsx and the #100 chrome rev rims
> *


STILL HAVE THE 70 GSX THE RIMS SOLD


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ibuildweniblazeum_@May 22 2008, 06:02 PM~10715853
> *wats up with the purp lac
> *


*PURPLE CADDY VERY DETAILED $50.00 SHIPPED*


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

YO Beto. I got the 4 door big body and the hook up on that 69 impala in the mail earlier this week!!! Thanks big homie. Thanks for the tape and wheels also. Good peeps. :cheesy:


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

*'63 RESIN CHEVY WAGONS, I SHOULD BE GETTING 6 IN A WEEK. ANYONE INTERESTED? THEY WILL RUN $50.00 SHIPPED*


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

*RESIN BIG BODY 4 DOOR, VERY DETAILED FOR SALE. PM ME AN OFFER WHEELS DO NOT COME WITH CAR, BUT I WILL REPLACE WITH BLLACK SPOKE #1014 PEGASUS*


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

sick..... herb deeks rims on there?


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

*PM ME OFFERS*


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

SELLING ALL MY MODELS NOW BRO


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@May 23 2008, 11:23 AM~10721104
> *RESIN BIG BODY 4 DOOR, VERY DETAILED FOR SALE. PM ME AN OFFER WHEELS DO NOT COME WITH CAR, BUT I WILL REPLACE WITH BLLACK SPOKE #1014 PEGASUS
> 
> 
> ...


 :scrutinize:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@May 23 2008, 11:38 AM~10721198
> *:scrutinize: SO THAT MEANS I GET TO KEEP MY WHEELS OFF THE BOMBA.
> *


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

*THE BOMB BURBAN IS NOT FOR SALE (YET) PLEASE DO NOT PM ME ON IT I WILL NOT ANSWER THAT PM. THANK YOU, beto*


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@May 23 2008, 11:35 AM~10721179
> *SELLING ALL MY MODELS NOW BRO
> *


MY MODELS BRO


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@May 23 2008, 11:41 AM~10721221
> *YET) PLEASE DO NOT PM ME ON IT I WILL NOT ANSWER THAT PM. THANK YOU, beto</span></span>
> *


 :0 U TAKE REFUNDS


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)




----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@May 22 2008, 09:40 PM~10717444
> *PURPLE CADDY VERY DETAILED $50.00 SHIPPED
> 
> 
> ...



Damn , big homie thats the best diorama I've seen yet, but hey where did you gget the flatbed towtruck way in the back, how much for it? I cant find them anywhere and i want one in the collection you know? please help me out


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

THOSE FLATBEDS YOU CAN FIND ON EBAY. THEY RUN FOR OUTRAGOUS $$$ SOMETIMES. I'LL TAKE $35.00 SHIPPED FOR THIS ONE. PENDING LUXMAN


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

*TO THE TOP*


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 408models+May 23 2008, 09:35 AM~10721179-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


damn..... :0


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@May 23 2008, 10:20 PM~10725952
> *damn.....  :0
> *


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

what will the 63 wagons come with?


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

I pm'md u..??


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@May 25 2008, 01:08 PM~10733900
> *I pm'md u..??
> *


I'LL CHECK IT RIGHT NOW


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

*SOME KITS ARE PAINTED, UNPAINTED, PAINT REMOVED. MOST KITS ARE COMPLETE. I WILL STATE</span>*

<span style=\'color:blue\'>1950 CHEVY CONVERTABLE UNPAINTED 
1960 EL CAMINO COMPLETE UNPAINTED 
1962 IMPALA HT ORIGINAL UNPAINTED
1963 IMPALA ORIGINAL CONVERTABLE PAINTED WITH MANDO WHEELS NO INTERIOR, ENGINE OR HOOD
1963 IMPALA ORIGINAL CONVERTABLE PAINTED WITH UPTOP
1963 IMPALA ORIGINAL CONVERTABLE NO HOOD UNPAINTED
1964 IMPALA ORIGINAL CONVERTABLE UNPAINTED
1966 IMPALA ORIGINAL CONVERTABLE PAINTED
1966 CAPRICE RESIN CHROME BUMPERS, INTERIOR, CHASSIS (MODELHAUS)
1967 IMPALA ORIGINAL CONVERTABLE PAINTED
1967 IMPALA HT PROMO UNPAINTED
1969 GRAND PRIX UNPAINTED RESIN POST BROKEN
1970 GRAND PRIX UNPAINTED
1971 IMPALA HT PAINT REMOVED (SALES PENDING)
1973 IMPALA HT PAINT REMOVED
1973 IMPALA HT PAINT NO UNDERCARRAIGE, SUSPENSION
1974 IMPALA HT PAINTED 
1974 IMPALA HT PAINTED (SOLD)
1975 IMPALA HT PAINT REMOVE
1979 EL CAMINO PROMO
1982 EL CAMINO PROMO (SOLD)


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

PRICES? TRADES?


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

you still aint sellin tha blue 61??


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@May 25 2008, 10:07 PM~10736916
> *you still aint sellin tha blue 61??
> *


*THIS ONE? $40.00 SHIPPED *


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

tha blue and gold one. no b/s


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@May 25 2008, 10:52 PM~10737116
> *tha blue and gold one. no b/s
> *


ITS POSTED. AS IS. NO INTERIOR, NOT SURE IF I HAVE THE HOOD.


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

how much are the kits


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

the 77 monte carlo also how much ???


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

1974 IMPALA HT PAINTED ill take this


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

1966 CAPRICE RESIN CHROME BUMPERS, INTERIOR, CHASSIS (MODELHAUS)
price???


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@May 26 2008, 07:41 AM~10738034
> *1966 CAPRICE RESIN CHROME BUMPERS, INTERIOR, CHASSIS (MODELHAUS)
> price???
> *


$55.00 SHIPPED


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dubelduces_@May 26 2008, 07:30 AM~10737986
> *1974 IMPALA HT PAINTED  ill take this
> *


YOU GOT PM


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

any unbuilt chrome or gold kits?


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

post some pics


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

how much for the 1973 IMPALA HT PAINT NO UNDERCARRAIGE, SUSPENSION


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

*1950 CHEVY CONVERTABLE UNPAINTED (SOLD TO MC562)
1960 EL CAMINO COMPLETE UNPAINTED 
<img src=\'http://i242.photobucket.com/albums/ff294/betoscustoms/DSC02189-1.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
1962 IMPALA HT ORIGINAL UNPAINTED
<img src=\'http://i242.photobucket.com/albums/ff294/betoscustoms/DSC02191.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
1963 IMPALA CONVERTABLE PAINTED WITH MANDO WHEELS NO INTERIOR, ENGINE OR HOOD(SOLD TO ibuildweniblazeum)
1963 IMPALA ORIGINAL CONVERTABLE PAINTED WITH UPTOP (SOLD)
1963 IMPALA ORIGINAL CONVERTABLE NO HOOD UNPAINTED
<img src=\'http://i242.photobucket.com/albums/ff294/betoscustoms/DSC02196.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
1964 IMPALA ORIGINAL CONVERTABLE UNPAINTED (SOLD TO MARINATE)
1966 IMPALA ORIGINAL CONVERTABLE PAINTED
<img src=\'http://i242.photobucket.com/albums/ff294/betoscustoms/DSC02208.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
1966 CAPRICE RESIN CHROME BUMPERS, INTERIOR, CHASSIS (MODELHAUS)
<img src=\'http://i242.photobucket.com/albums/ff294/betoscustoms/DSC02214.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
1967 IMPALA ORIGINAL CONVERTABLE PAINTED
<img src=\'http://i242.photobucket.com/albums/ff294/betoscustoms/DSC02210.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
1967 IMPALA HT PROMO UNPAINTED
<img src=\'http://i242.photobucket.com/albums/ff294/betoscustoms/DSC02213.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
1971 GRAND PRIX UNPAINTED RESIN DRIVER POST BROKEN (I HAVE PIECE)
<img src=\'http://i242.photobucket.com/albums/ff294/betoscustoms/DSC02220.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
1970 GRAND PRIX UNPAINTED
<img src=\'http://i242.photobucket.com/albums/ff294/betoscustoms/DSC02231.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i242.photobucket.com/albums/ff294/betoscustoms/DSC02232.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
1971 IMPALA HT PAINT REMOVED (SALES PENDING)
1973 IMPALA HT MOST PAINT REMOVED
<img src=\'http://i242.photobucket.com/albums/ff294/betoscustoms/DSC02222.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
1973 IMPALA HT PAINT REMOVED
<img src=\'http://i242.photobucket.com/albums/ff294/betoscustoms/DSC02224.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
1973 IMPALA HT PAINT NO UNDERCARRAIGE, SUSPENSION OR HOOD (SOLD TO B_STYLE)
1974 IMPALA HT PAINTED (SOLD TO TWINN) 
1974 IMPALA HT PAINTED MISSING REAR GLASS
<img src=\'http://i242.photobucket.com/albums/ff294/betoscustoms/DSC02228.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
1975 IMPALA HT PAINT REMOVE
<img src=\'http://i242.photobucket.com/albums/ff294/betoscustoms/DSC02233.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i242.photobucket.com/albums/ff294/betoscustoms/DSC02234.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
1979 EL CAMINO PROMO
1982 EL CAMINO PROMO (SOLD TO MARINATE)</span>*


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@May 26 2008, 08:20 AM~10738170
> *any unbuilt chrome or gold kits?
> *


'62 IMPALA GOLD KIT


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dubelduces_@May 26 2008, 09:46 AM~10738276
> *how much for the 1973 IMPALA HT PAINT NO UNDERCARRAIGE, SUSPENSION
> *


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dubelduces_@May 26 2008, 09:37 AM~10738508
> *
> *


$30.00 SHIPPED


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

would u take 20 and u got any pics


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

1964 IMPALA ORIGINAL CONVERTABLE UNPAINTED


kit or promo?
how much?


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@May 26 2008, 09:48 AM~10738565
> *1964 IMPALA ORIGINAL CONVERTABLE UNPAINTED
> kit or promo?
> how much?
> *


KIT, NO BOX, BUILT, NO PAINT, VERY CLEAN, EASY RESTORE $35.00 SHIPPED


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

would u take 20 for the 73 with no paint


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@May 26 2008, 11:25 AM~10738454
> *'62 IMPALA GOLD KIT
> *


check your pms


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@May 23 2008, 11:23 AM~10721104
> *RESIN BIG BODY 4 DOOR, VERY DETAILED FOR SALE. PM ME AN OFFER WHEELS DO NOT COME WITH CAR, BUT I WILL REPLACE WITH BLLACK SPOKE #1014 PEGASUS
> 
> 
> ...


how much homie


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@May 26 2008, 12:22 PM~10738437
> *SOME KITS ARE PAINTED, UNPAINTED, PAINT REMOVED. MOST KITS ARE COMPLETE. I WILL STATE</span>
> 
> <span style=\'color:blue\'>1950 CHEVY CONVERTABLE UNPAINTED
> ...


pm me pics of the 74 impala...


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dubelduces_@May 26 2008, 11:25 AM~10738764
> *would u take 20 for the 73 with no paint
> *


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dubelduces_@May 26 2008, 08:25 AM~10738764
> *would u take 20 for the 73 with no paint
> *


STFU kid.... u know how much those cost????


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

20 for the one with out the undercarrage


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@May 22 2008, 08:40 PM~10717444
> *PURPLE CADDY VERY DETAILED $50.00 SHIPPED
> 
> 
> ...


got more pic. of the caddy


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ibuildweniblazeum_@May 26 2008, 08:25 AM~10737970
> *the 77 monte carlo also how much ???
> *



this get by you


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ibuildweniblazeum_@May 26 2008, 02:42 PM~10740225
> *this get by you
> *


FORGOT I HAD THAT ONE. $50.00 SHIPPED THE ONE WITH T-TOPS RIGHT?


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

Beto how much for tha 60 elcamino and tha 73 wit no undiez???? pm me


----------



## 73impala (May 26, 2008)

you said 60 for the 73 impala with the undercarraige right?


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

price on the other 74?


----------



## hoodstar (Apr 1, 2007)

YOU GET THAT PM HOMIE?


----------



## hoodstar (Apr 1, 2007)

YOU GET THAT PM HOMIE?


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hoodstar_@May 26 2008, 03:00 PM~10740303
> *YOU GET THAT PM HOMIE?
> *


SURE DID AND ALL LOOKS GOOD. I'LL GET TO YOU IN A MINUTE.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@May 26 2008, 07:22 AM~10738437
> *1950 CHEVY CONVERTABLE UNPAINTED
> <img src=\'http://i242.photobucket.com/albums/ff294/betoscustoms/DSC02187.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> 1960 EL CAMINO COMPLETE UNPAINTED
> ...


----------



## b_styles (Jun 30, 2007)

Thankx for the 73 Caprice, I've had some ideas sterring in my head about how I want done.


----------



## julian blea (Mar 12, 2007)

how much for that gprand prix


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

1970 GRAND PRIX UNPAINTED

1963 IMPALA CONVERTABLE PAINTED WITH MANDO WHEELS NO INTERIOR, ENGINE OR HOOD

how much???


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

how much for the 73 with most paint removed


----------



## julian blea (Mar 12, 2007)

the 70???


----------



## julian blea (Mar 12, 2007)

the 70???


----------



## old low&slo (Jul 5, 2007)

how much is the original 62 hardtop unpainted ???


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ibuildweniblazeum_@May 26 2008, 03:47 PM~10740493
> *1970 GRAND PRIX UNPAINTED
> 
> 1963 IMPALA CONVERTABLE PAINTED WITH MANDO WHEELS NO INTERIOR, ENGINE OR HOOD
> ...


1970 GRAN PRIX $50.00 SHIPPED
1963 IMPALA $40.00 SHIPPED


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dubelduces_@May 26 2008, 03:56 PM~10740520
> *how much for the 73 with most paint removed
> *


$60.00


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by old low&slo_@May 26 2008, 04:07 PM~10740579
> *how much is the original 62 hardtop unpainted ???
> *


$50.00 SHIPPED


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

HOW MUCH 4 DA 66 CAPRICES? 71 GP.


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@May 26 2008, 05:23 PM~10741035
> *HOW MUCH 4 DA 66 CAPRICES? 71 GP.
> *


$50.00 SHIPPED


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@May 26 2008, 09:25 PM~10741049
> *$50.00 SHIPPED
> *


PM SENT


----------



## 73impala (May 26, 2008)

ill take the 73 impala with unddies


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

1963 IMPALA CONVERTABLE PAINTED WITH MANDO WHEELS NO INTERIOR, ENGINE OR HOOD


pm sent


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

79 elcameno


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

*1950 CHEVY CONVERTABLE UNPAINTED (SOLD TO MC562)
1960 EL CAMINO COMPLETE UNPAINTED 
<img src=\'http://i242.photobucket.com/albums/ff294/betoscustoms/DSC02189-1.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
1962 IMPALA HT ORIGINAL UNPAINTED (SOLD TO SMALLZ)
1963 IMPALA CONVERTABLE PAINTED WITH MANDO WHEELS NO INTERIOR, ENGINE OR HOOD(SOLD TO ibuildweniblazeum)
1963 IMPALA ORIGINAL CONVERTABLE NO HOOD UNPAINTED
<img src=\'http://i242.photobucket.com/albums/ff294/betoscustoms/DSC02196.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
1964 IMPALA ORIGINAL CONVERTABLE UNPAINTED (SOLD TO MARINATE)
1966 IMPALA ORIGINAL CONVERTABLE PAINTED
<img src=\'http://i242.photobucket.com/albums/ff294/betoscustoms/DSC02208.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
1966 CAPRICE RESIN (SOLD TO modelsbyroni)
1967 IMPALA ORIGINAL CONVERTABLE PAINTED
<img src=\'http://i242.photobucket.com/albums/ff294/betoscustoms/DSC02210.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
1967 IMPALA HT PROMO UNPAINTED
<img src=\'http://i242.photobucket.com/albums/ff294/betoscustoms/DSC02213.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
1971 GRAND PRIX UNPAINTED RESIN (SOLD TO modelsbyroni)
1970 GRAND PRIX UNPAINTED (SOLD TO modelsbyroni)
1971 IMPALA HT PAINT REMOVED (SALES PENDING)
1973 IMPALA HT MOST PAINT REMOVED
<img src=\'http://i242.photobucket.com/albums/ff294/betoscustoms/DSC02222.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
1973 IMPALA HT PAINT REMOVED (SOLD TO 73 CAPRICE)
1973 IMPALA HT PAINT NO UNDERCARRAIGE, SUSPENSION OR HOOD (SOLD TO B_STYLE)
1974 IMPALA HT PAINTED (SOLD TO TWINN) 
1974 IMPALA HT PAINTED MISSING REAR GLASS
<img src=\'http://i242.photobucket.com/albums/ff294/betoscustoms/DSC02228.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
1975 IMPALA HT PAINT REMOVE
<img src=\'http://i242.photobucket.com/albums/ff294/betoscustoms/DSC02233.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i242.photobucket.com/albums/ff294/betoscustoms/DSC02234.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
1979 EL CAMINO PROMO (SOLD TO dubelduces)
1982 EL CAMINO PROMO (SOLD TO MARINATE)</span>*


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dubelduces_@May 26 2008, 05:45 PM~10741203
> *79 elcameno
> *


$20.00


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

is this for sale


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

some one should cuz a 75 front clip off & cast it.then everyone wouldnt have to give a arm and a leg for a 75, just switch the front clips.that simple


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

cast a 73 caprice that would bring more money


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

actually a 74 impala would bring you the most money from me of course,thats the only one im concerned about


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

good idea


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dubelduces_@May 26 2008, 05:52 PM~10741259
> *
> 
> 
> ...


HOW DID YOU GET THAT PHOTO? IT WILL BE BUT NOT FOR $20.00


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

i saw it in ur photobucket


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@May 26 2008, 05:52 PM~10741263
> *some one should cuz a 75 front clip off & cast it.then everyone wouldnt have to give a arm and a leg for a 75, just switch the front clips.that simple
> *


DONT FORGET THE REAR BUMPER AND TAILLIGHTS.


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@May 26 2008, 05:54 PM~10741274
> *actually a 74 impala would bring you the most money from me of course,thats the only one im concerned about
> *


BUY A RESIN, IT'S LESS ALL THE TROUBLE


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

do u have any LOCSTERS SERIES 3 LOCSTERS SERIES 5


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@May 26 2008, 03:59 PM~10741324
> *DONT FORGET THE REAR BUMPER AND TAILLIGHTS.
> *


actually the 75 rear is the same as a 76  only the front clip and bumper are different


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

what about the roof lines


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dubelduces_@May 26 2008, 04:04 PM~10741366
> *what about the roof lines
> *


 :uh: what about them? 74-76 same roof.... 75-76 same tail.....


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

oh


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

WOW, I LEARN SOMETHING NEW. THANKS GIL. I SHOULD PAY MORE ATTENION


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

no prob.....  and yea.. my homie don't fuck around....










money order will be in the mail today


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

79 elcameno sold to me


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

server


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

Beto, these models look top notch at very reasonable prices! Buy em up people, this is better than ebay. I wish I didn't have so many of these, some of them look better than mine


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

Business must be boomin, clean out your mailbox!


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

*1950 CHEVY CONVERTABLE UNPAINTED (SOLD TO MC562)
1960 EL CAMINO COMPLETE UNPAINTED 
<img src=\'http://i242.photobucket.com/albums/ff294/betoscustoms/DSC02189-1.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
1962 IMPALA HT ORIGINAL UNPAINTED (SOLD TO SMALLZ)
1963 IMPALA CONVERTABLE WITH MANDO (SOLD TO ibuildweniblazeum)
1963 IMPALA ORIGINAL CONVERTABLE NO HOOD UNPAINTED
<img src=\'http://i242.photobucket.com/albums/ff294/betoscustoms/DSC02196.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
1964 IMPALA ORIGINAL CONVERTABLE UNPAINTED (SOLD TO MARINATE)
1966 IMPALA ORIGINAL CONVERTABLE PAINTED
<img src=\'http://i242.photobucket.com/albums/ff294/betoscustoms/DSC02208.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
1966 CAPRICE RESIN (SOLD TO modelsbyroni)
1967 IMPALA ORIGINAL CONVERTABLE PAINTED
<img src=\'http://i242.photobucket.com/albums/ff294/betoscustoms/DSC02210.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
1967 IMPALA HT PROMO UNPAINTED
<img src=\'http://i242.photobucket.com/albums/ff294/betoscustoms/DSC02213.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
1971 GRAND PRIX UNPAINTED RESIN DRIVER POST BROKEN (I HAVE PIECE)
<img src=\'http://i242.photobucket.com/albums/ff294/betoscustoms/DSC02220.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
1970 GRAND PRIX UNPAINTED (SOLD TO modelsbyroni)
1971 IMPALA HT PAINT REMOVED (SALES PENDING)
1973 IMPALA HT MOST PAINT REMOVED
<img src=\'http://i242.photobucket.com/albums/ff294/betoscustoms/DSC02222.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
1973 IMPALA HT PAINT REMOVED (SOLD TO 73 CAPRICE)
1973 IMPALA HT PAINT NO UNDERCARRAIGE, SUSPENSION OR HOOD (SOLD TO B_STYLE)
1974 IMPALA HT PAINTED (SOLD TO TWINN) 
1974 IMPALA HT PAINTED MISSING REAR GLASS
<img src=\'http://i242.photobucket.com/albums/ff294/betoscustoms/DSC02228.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
1975 IMPALA HT UNPAINTED 
<img src=\'http://i242.photobucket.com/albums/ff294/betoscustoms/DSC02233.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i242.photobucket.com/albums/ff294/betoscustoms/DSC02234.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
1979 EL CAMINO PROMO (SOLD TO dubelduces)
1982 EL CAMINO PROMO (SOLD TO MARINATE)</span>*


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa+May 26 2008, 06:35 PM~10741642-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


JUST NOTICED IT FULL AGAIN


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

1963 IMPALA ORIGINAL CONVERTABLE NO HOOD UNPAINTED
this is nice 63 very good condition i used to own it


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

Hey Beto one of my homies want to know how much for tha 75 caprice???


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Waco_@May 26 2008, 07:32 PM~10742092
> *Hey Beto one of my homies want to know how much for tha 75 caprice???
> *


$50.00 SHIPPED


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

rong post


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dubelduces_@May 26 2008, 08:56 PM~10742293
> *any traler parts to a 76 caprice
> 
> *


and if u have any series 7 losisters


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

server


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dubelduces_@May 26 2008, 08:01 PM~10742330
> *and if u have any series 7 losisters
> *


YES


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

*1953/1954 RESIN WAGON WITH 1954 PANEL DONOR $60.00 SHIPPED*


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

is the 62 gold kit still availible ? 
i pm'ed ya yesterday - i know your pm box is prolly blowing up


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@May 27 2008, 09:46 AM~10745357
> *is the 62 gold kit still availible ?
> i pm'ed ya yesterday - i know your pm box is prolly blowing up
> *


x2 i sent the same pm...... i have to go to the post office anyways it wouldnt hurt to get a m.o. too.....


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@May 27 2008, 08:50 AM~10745386
> *x2 i sent the same pm...... i have to go to the post office anyways it wouldnt hurt to get a m.o. too.....
> *


PM'd


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@May 27 2008, 08:50 AM~10745386
> *x2 i sent the same pm...... i have to go to the post office anyways it wouldnt hurt to get a m.o. too.....
> *


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

*SOLD TO PHATOMW351
<img src=\'http://i242.photobucket.com/albums/ff294/betoscustoms/DSC07627.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

SOLD TO BASE905
<img src=\'http://www.layitlow.cc/images/018/DSC07538.JPG\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

SOLD TO UNDEAD WHITE BOY (PETERBILT)
<img src=\'http://www.layitlow.cc/images/018/DSC07535.JPG\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

SOLD TO LINC ('55 BEL AIR CONVERT.)
<img src=\'http://www.layitlow.cc/images/018/DSC01428.JPG\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

SOLD TO ibuildweniblazeum
<img src=\'http://i242.photobucket.com/albums/ff294/betoscustoms/DSC08224.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

SOLD TO PHATOMW351
<img src=\'http://i242.photobucket.com/albums/ff294/betoscustoms/DSC07631.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />*


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@May 27 2008, 08:50 AM~10745386
> *x2 i sent the same pm...... i have to go to the post office anyways it wouldnt hurt to get a m.o. too.....
> *


'62 GOLD PLATED KIT SOLD TO YOU


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

yo beto whats up with the 66 rag painted send me a pm also did you get my pm


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@May 27 2008, 06:55 PM~10749706
> *yo beto whats up with the 66 rag painted send me a pm also did you get my pm
> *


PM'd


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

*1960 EL CAMINO COMPLETE UNPAINTED 
<img src=\'http://i242.photobucket.com/albums/ff294/betoscustoms/DSC02189-1.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

1963 IMPALA ORIGINAL CONVERTABLE NO HOOD UNPAINTED
<img src=\'http://i242.photobucket.com/albums/ff294/betoscustoms/DSC02196.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

1966 IMPALA ORIGINAL CONVERTABLE PAINTED
<img src=\'http://i242.photobucket.com/albums/ff294/betoscustoms/DSC02208.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

1967 IMPALA ORIGINAL CONVERTABLE PAINTED
<img src=\'http://i242.photobucket.com/albums/ff294/betoscustoms/DSC02210.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

1967 IMPALA HT PROMO UNPAINTED
<img src=\'http://i242.photobucket.com/albums/ff294/betoscustoms/DSC02213.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

1973 IMPALA HT MOST PAINT REMOVED
<img src=\'http://i242.photobucket.com/albums/ff294/betoscustoms/DSC02222.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

1974 IMPALA HT PAINTED MISSING REAR GLASS
<img src=\'http://i242.photobucket.com/albums/ff294/betoscustoms/DSC02228.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
1975 IMPALA HT UNPAINTED 
<img src=\'http://i242.photobucket.com/albums/ff294/betoscustoms/DSC02233.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i242.photobucket.com/albums/ff294/betoscustoms/DSC02234.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />*


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

*1953/1954 RESIN WAGON WITH 1954 PANEL DONOR $60.00 SHIPPED*


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

WEATHERED RIG $45.00


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

$20.00 EACH SHIPPED


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@May 22 2008, 07:38 PM~10718051
> *<span style=\'color:red\'>53? *


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

PROMO 1966 CHEVROLET IMPALA, VERY KLEAN ASKING $80.00 SHIPPED W/CONFIRMATION


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

PROMO 1970 CHEVROLET IMPALA, VERY KLEAN , NEEDS A WASH ASKING $45.00 SHIPPED


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

PROMO 1965 CHEVROLET IMPALA, MISSING LEFT TAILLIGHTS. ASKING $55.00 SHIPPED


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

1950 CHEVROLET ASKING $35.00 SHIPPED


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

MONTE CARLO PROMOS $25.00 EACH SHIPPED


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

10/100
1/64th
1/32th

10/100 IS VERY FINE LIKE A HAIR
1/64th IS A BIT BIGGER
1/32th IS ABOUT THE BIGGEST I WOULD GO TO KEEP IT LOOKIN SCALED.

A ROLL WILL BE $2.95 SHIPPED


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

*DIORAMA $400.00 WILL DELIVER TO MERCED SHOW JUNE 07, 2008
CARS NOT INCLUDED. PICTURES DO NO JUSTICE. FOR THOSE WHO HAVE SEEN IT CAN TELL YOU IT'S WORTH ALOT MORE.*


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)




----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@May 27 2008, 09:19 PM~10751280
> *so you meant 53?
> *


'63 :biggrin:


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

CUSTOM PAINTED EURO, COMPLETE KIT WITH CUSTOM WHEELS NICE FADE PAINT $25.00 SHIPPED


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

hey beto how much for the 73 and/or the 74 and 75 caprices each shipped


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@May 28 2008, 09:57 AM~10754150
> *hey beto how much for the 73 and/or the 74 and 75 caprices each shipped
> *


PM SENT WITH PRICING


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

*EURO FOR SALE A BIT DUSTY, VERY DETAILED $30.00 SHIPPED*


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

:tears:


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

*PINK CADDY CONVERTABLE*


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)




----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

*PURPLE CADDY VERY DETAILED (SOLD)*


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

*1977 MONTE CARLO WITH HARDTOP T-TOPS VERY DETAILED*


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

*1972 IMPALA FRONT/REAR BUMPERS WITH TAILLGHTS*


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

:tears:


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@May 28 2008, 02:41 PM~10755751
> *
> 
> 
> ...


how much for one of those


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@May 28 2008, 02:52 PM~10755825
> *1972 IMPALA FRONT/REAR BUMPERS WITH TAILLGHTS
> 
> 
> ...


Wat tha ticket on these and tha felix plates?????


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Waco_@May 28 2008, 04:58 PM~10757264
> *Wat tha ticket on these and tha felix plates?????
> *


I'LL CALL YOU.


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

*T o T h e T o p
o

T
h
e

T
o
p*


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

*THANKS 408MODELS FOR PICTURE, THESE COME IN RESIN*


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@May 29 2008, 01:49 PM~10763840
> *THANKS 408MODELS FOR PICTURE, THESE COME IN RESIN
> *



CUANTO AND HOW MANY YOU GOT???


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by raystrey_@May 29 2008, 12:51 PM~10763860
> *CUANTO AND HOW MANY YOU GOT???
> *


PM SENT


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@May 29 2008, 01:49 PM~10763840
> *THANKS 408MODELS FOR PICTURE, THESE COME IN RESIN[/b
> *


*


how much? im also looking for a 50 chevy truck (not skill 1 )*


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

hey beto u get my money


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dubelduces_@May 29 2008, 02:53 PM~10764802
> *hey beto u get my money
> *


GOT IT WILL SHIP SATURDAY


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

that include my order?


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@May 29 2008, 01:20 PM~10764107
> *how much? im also looking for a 50 chevy truck (not skill 1 )
> *



JUST SOLD ALL THE COOLERS, OUT OF 50's TRUCK FOR NOW. I MAY HAVE A CONVERTABLE 50's TRUCK FOR SHOW. IT'S PRIMERED


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@May 29 2008, 03:55 PM~10764818
> *GOT IT WILL SHIP SATURDAY
> *


ok thanks also how much for one of those felix chevy plates


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@May 29 2008, 02:55 PM~10764827
> *that include my order?
> *


*YES, INCLUDES ALL ORDERS THAT WERE PAID VIA PAYPAL.*


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

kool homie


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

how much for the 77


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dubelduces_@May 29 2008, 06:21 PM~10766024
> *how much for the 77
> *


$60.00 SHIPPED


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Are you going to sale the 77/78 Radical Caddy ?


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dubelduces+May 29 2008, 09:21 PM~10766024-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thats Cheap ! At $60.00 you couldn't build it for that ! Here are some better pics of this car ! 


























































Beto Priced this 1 to sale fellas and you get free shipping ! Remember this came out as a snap kit with no opening parts or motor ! Plus its a *MINIDREAMS INC.* built kit ! :biggrin:


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 29 2008, 06:41 PM~10766179
> *Are you  going  to  sale  the  77/78  Radical  Caddy ?
> *


NO THAT'S A KEEPER. STILL WORKING ON THAT.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@May 29 2008, 09:57 PM~10766304
> *NO THAT'S A KEEPER. STILL WORKING ON THAT.
> *


JUST TOSSING THIS OUT THERE !


*IF THAT COMES TO A PARTING WAY I WOULD LIKE FRIST DIBS ! *


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@May 28 2008, 05:52 PM~10755825
> *1972 IMPALA FRONT/REAR BUMPERS WITH TAILLGHTS
> 
> 
> ...


will these fit a 71resin body?


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@May 29 2008, 07:27 PM~10766616
> *will these fit a 71resin body?
> *


NOT SURE


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

^probly not, the 71 has signals moulded to the grille besde the headlights. and the center grille is different.

I have a gluebomb 71 sitting here, chrome needs stripped and re-plated.


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

Wat up Beto hit me up n a pm. or call me!!! :biggrin:


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

*SOLD*


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Waco_@May 29 2008, 08:17 PM~10767181
> *Wat up Beto hit me up n a pm. or call me!!! :biggrin:
> *


HOMIE PM YOUR NUMBER AGAIN. I ERASED ALL MY PM's LAST NIGHT


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@May 28 2008, 03:52 PM~10755825
> *1972 IMPALA FRONT/REAR BUMPERS WITH TAILLGHTS
> 
> 
> ...


72^^



71


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@May 28 2008, 04:52 PM~10755825
> *1972 IMPALA FRONT/REAR BUMPERS WITH TAILLGHTS
> 
> 
> ...



how much are these ill like to include them in my order pm me the total please it is now early friday morn ill have your m/o in the mail box b4 it gets dark :biggrin:


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

got my package today beto!! Thanks a million!! hooked it up real good


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@May 30 2008, 09:01 AM~10770770
> *got my package today beto!! Thanks a million!! hooked it up real good
> *


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

*1964 IMPALA, PAINT LIME GOLD WITH PEARL OVER, PATTERNS ON ROOF ARE ORGANIC GREEN. COMPLETE KIT. INCLUDES EXTENDED REAR BUMPER, TIRE KIT INCLUDED*


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

*EL CAMINO, CANDY PAINT, HOOD MAY NEED REPAINTING OR A GOOD SANDING, COMPLETE ELK KIT INCLUDED.*


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

*1963 IMPALA, VERY NICE PAINT, NO PAINTED HOOD, BUT I DO HAVE A RESIN HOOD THAT I WILL INCLUDE WITH COMPLETE KIT.*


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

*NUKES HOMIES I HAVE A FEW SET OF THESE.*


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@May 30 2008, 06:42 PM~10774158
> *NUKES HOMIES I HAVE A FEW SET OF THESE.
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

*AUTO LIFT, I HAVE TWO OF THESE. CAR NOT INCLUDED. INCLUDE TOOL CHEST AND CREEPER.*


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

HOW MUCH YOU ASKIN FOR THAT


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@May 30 2008, 06:06 PM~10774263
> *HOW MUCH YOU ASKIN FOR THAT
> *


FOR WHAT HOMIE?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> *EL CAMINO, CANDY PAINT, HOOD MAY NEED REPAINTING OR A GOOD SANDING, COMPLETE ELK KIT INCLUDED.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

THE CAR LIFT


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> > *EL CAMINO, CANDY PAINT, HOOD MAY NEED REPAINTING OR A GOOD SANDING, COMPLETE ELK KIT INCLUDED.*
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

thats a nice elco and it even has the ls clip


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

thats a nice elco and it even has the ls clip


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@May 30 2008, 06:25 PM~10774348
> *THE CAR LIFT
> *


$25.00 EACH SHIPPED


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

would u take 3.00 for the dogs


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@May 30 2008, 10:32 PM~10774384
> *$30.00 SHIPPED
> *


pm sent homie.


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

GOT MY PACKAGE THIS MORNING. I LIKE. :cheesy: :thumbsup:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

beto i got my package a lil while ago. THANX.!!!! u hooked it up like krazy thanx again


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

Got my package today Beto. Thanks.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

im da only one who aint recieved...


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

hes good for it


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

*UP AND RUNNING...........LIL BACK UP.................*


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

:cheesy: YAY!


----------



## phantomw351 (Mar 3, 2008)

Beto I take this one Val Q




> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@May 27 2008, 10:33 PM~10751403
> *
> CUSTOM PAINTED EURO, COMPLETE KIT WITH CUSTOM WHEELS NICE FADE PAINT $25.00 SHIPPED
> 
> ...


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

ttt


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

GOT MY PACKAGE BETO ,GOOD LOOKING OUT......I GOT YOU THIS WEEK


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

got it to daY homie hooks it up good


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

got the elco today, that was crazy fast shipping homie, thanks again.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

:biggrin: got meh package today thnx big homie  :thumbsup:


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

GOT MY PACKAGE TODAY BETO THANKS!!!!!!!


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

Got my goodies bro thanks :biggrin:


----------



## texasfunk (May 8, 2008)

beto..i had a question..the cylinders on your webpage..are they adjustable? or just cut to set height...? thanx.


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by texasfunk_@Jun 5 2008, 10:34 AM~10805462
> *beto..i had a question..the cylinders on your webpage..are they adjustable? or just cut to set height...? thanx.
> *


CUT SET TO HEIGHT


----------



## texasfunk (May 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Jun 5 2008, 12:37 PM~10805489
> *CUT SET TO HEIGHT
> *


ok. thanx.


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

beto u still stocked on rims? i need 2 sets thanx


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Jun 5 2008, 10:45 AM~10805575
> *beto  u still stocked on rims? i need 2 sets thanx
> *


WHICH SET?


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

HERB DEEKS


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Jun 5 2008, 12:04 PM~10805717
> *WHICH SET?
> *



1119,1109 & 1115?


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Jun 5 2008, 11:29 AM~10805941
> *1119,1109 & 1115?
> *



LET ME KNOW HOW MANY YOU NEED.


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 408models+Jun 5 2008, 11:08 AM~10805764-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



HUMM.... 4 SETS :roflmao:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jun 5 2008, 12:52 PM~10806086
> *HUMM.... 4 SETS  :roflmao:
> *


I have a set of Herb Deeks, but need to know which rings you use...I know you use like the MC style from Pegasus, Right? Which model number are they?


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

come on homies buy this guys stuff


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Jun 5 2008, 12:35 PM~10805978
> *LET ME KNOW HOW MANY YOU NEED.
> *


1 of each


----------



## 58Bowtie (May 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@May 21 2008, 08:54 PM~10709201
> *MORE TO FOLLOW
> *


Wasup Bro how many of the 1109's do you have? PM me


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Jun 5 2008, 12:23 PM~10806323
> *I have a set of Herb Deeks, but need to know which rings you use...I know you use like the MC style from Pegasus, Right?  Which model number are they?
> *


i think there 1014's


----------



## sponserdsk8ter (Aug 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@May 21 2008, 10:44 PM~10710086
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that thing is so cool


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

hey beto u have any lil loscter with spray paint


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dubelduces_@Jun 5 2008, 02:30 PM~10807183
> *hey beto u have any lil loscter with spray paint
> *


I'LL HAVE THE NEW SPRAY CAN LOCSTERS ON SATURDAY IN MERCED


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

i cant get there my grandparents wont take me


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dubelduces_@Jun 5 2008, 03:20 PM~10807585
> *i cant get there my grandparents wont take me
> *


DID YOU GET YOUR PACKAGE TODAY?


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

yep u hook it up good


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@May 21 2008, 10:17 PM~10710203
> *<span style=\'color:blue\'>PETERBILT BACK UP FOR SALE, UNDEAD WHITE BOY BACKED OUT AS ALWAYS*


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

how much for a the new lil loscistiors


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

did you get my homies money order yet? he sent it early last week...


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jun 5 2008, 11:58 PM~10811155
> *did you get my homies money order yet? he sent it early last week...
> *


YES, HIS IMPALA SHIPPED THE DAY AFTER I RECEIVED M/O


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

thanks for the hook up beto as always u a good dude.


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

GOT THE LAST BOX SATURDAY. THANKS FOR THE EXTRAS. I'LL TAKE THE 377 IF STILL GOT. PM ME.


----------



## lowrod (Oct 19, 2005)

do u have any 60 impala lolow kits? I didn't check the website yet!


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

I DO HAVE A FEW. THE NEW LOWRIDER VERSION.


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dubelduces_@Jun 5 2008, 08:51 PM~10809609
> *how much for a the new lil loscistiors
> *


----------



## lowrod (Oct 19, 2005)

I had in mind to cop 1 from you weeks ago but the public computer I was on had a damn block so I ended up ordering one from Atlanta, and decided since it's the the '98 version w/ the dragon slayer/goddess decal mural that I'd rather get the latest one from you. :yessad:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)




----------



## lowrod (Oct 19, 2005)

What's the price plus shipping?


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowrod_@Jun 9 2008, 02:53 PM~10832166
> *What's the price plus shipping?
> *


$17.00


----------



## lowrod (Oct 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowrod_@Jun 9 2008, 06:49 PM~10832130
> *I had in mind to cop 1 from you weeks ago but the public computer I was on had a damn block so I ended up ordering one from Atlanta, and decided since it's the the '98 version w/ the dragon slayer/goddess decal mural that I'd rather get the latest one from you. :yessad:
> *


i wanna take my sedan delivery street rod & convert it to a stock looking delivery w/ the orange decals! :thumbsup:


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

TTT


----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

damn beto how do i get a dio like yours...that a pretty sick setup.


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

*FOR SALE BUILT CARS. NO PICTURE DUE TO PHOTOBUCKET NOT WORKING. BUT IF YOU CAN SEE PHOTO'S ON YOUR END, THESE ARE THE ONES IN MY DIORAMA. I WILL TRY AGAIN LATER TO POST PICTURES.

PURPLE 90's CADALLIC

'76 MARBLIZED CAPRICE*


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

*1993/95 4 DOOR BIG BODY WITH GRILL, BUMPER AND REAR BUMPER

1993/95 2 DOOR CONVERTABLE BIG BODY WITH, CASTLE GRILL & BUMPER, 2 DOOR PANELS, EXTENDED SKIRTS, UPTOP, BOOT, BOOTY KIT AND REAR BUMPER

1968 CAPRICE WITH HIDEAWAY LIGHT GRILL, FRONT AND REAR BUMPER.

ALL FOR $100.00*


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Jun 18 2008, 09:55 AM~10896622
> *1993/95 4 DOOR BIG BODY WITH GRILL, BUMPER AND REAR BUMPER
> 
> 1993/95 2 DOOR CONVERTABLE BIG BODY WITH, CASTLE GRILL & BUMPER, 2 DOOR PANELS, EXTENDED SKIRTS, UPTOP, BOOT, BOOTY KIT AND REAR BUMPER
> ...



:0 :0 :0 :0 

That's a deal fools


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Jun 18 2008, 09:55 AM~10896622
> *Now that's the got damn deal!!!</span> :0 :0 :0 :0*


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

them run 50 to 60 each great deal beto


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by raystrey_@Jun 18 2008, 10:58 AM~10896652
> *:0  :0  :0  :0
> 
> That's a deal fools
> *


x2


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

:wow: :wow: :wow: is that the pacakge my little one is getting


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jun 18 2008, 09:02 AM~10896675
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow: is that the pacakge my little one is getting
> *


 :yes: ONCE HE OLD ENOUGH TO BUILD :biggrin:


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Jun 18 2008, 09:49 AM~10896573
> *FOR SALE BUILT CARS. NO PICTURE DUE TO PHOTOBUCKET NOT WORKING. BUT IF YOU CAN SEE PHOTO'S ON YOUR END, THESE ARE THE ONES IN MY DIORAMA. I WILL TRY AGAIN LATER TO POST PICTURES.
> 
> PURPLE 90's CADALLIC
> ...


hey wernt those 408 rides


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Jun 18 2008, 09:08 AM~10896721
> *:yes: ONCE HE OLD ENOUGH TO BUILD :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: 
but he said for me to build them for him now :biggrin: . 


*NICE PRICE RIGHT THERE THOUGH, GOOD ASS HOOK UP*


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Jun 18 2008, 09:55 AM~10896622
> *1993/95 4 DOOR BIG BODY WITH GRILL, BUMPER AND REAR BUMPER
> 
> 1993/95 2 DOOR CONVERTABLE BIG BODY WITH, CASTLE GRILL & BUMPER, 2 DOOR PANELS, EXTENDED SKIRTS, UPTOP, BOOT, BOOTY KIT AND REAR BUMPER
> ...




come on guys. get a little something out of those tax return checks... :biggrin:


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Jun 18 2008, 10:55 AM~10896622
> *1993/95 4 DOOR BIG BODY WITH GRILL, BUMPER AND REAR BUMPER
> 
> 1993/95 2 DOOR CONVERTABLE BIG BODY WITH, CASTLE GRILL & BUMPER, 2 DOOR PANELS, EXTENDED SKIRTS, UPTOP, BOOT, BOOTY KIT AND REAR BUMPER
> ...


pm`d


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Jun 18 2008, 03:19 PM~10899487
> *pm`d
> *


x2! :biggrin:


----------



## Joker808 (May 29, 2002)

what u got left?


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

SON OF A BITCH!!!! GREAT DEAL!!! DAMN CADDY'S WERE ALMOST $100!


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Jun 18 2008, 08:55 AM~10896622
> *THANK YOU, A FEW MORE PACKAGES LEFT.*


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

*THOSE HOW BOUGHT A PACKAGE YOUR THREE RESIN WILL SHIP THIS MORNING (WEDNESDAY) THANKS AGAIN., beto*


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Jun 19 2008, 04:10 AM~10903816
> *THOSE HOW BOUGHT A PACKAGE YOUR THREE RESIN WILL SHIP THIS MORNING <span style=\'colorurple\'>(WEDNESDAY) THANKS AGAIN., beto</span>
> *


Today is Thrusday ! :uh:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

wow im trippin.. i thought it was wednesday too, :werd:


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Jun 19 2008, 03:10 AM~10903816
> *THOSE HOW BOUGHT A PACKAGE YOUR THREE RESIN WILL SHIP THIS MORNING (WEDNESDAY) THANKS AGAIN., beto
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## BIGJOE77C10 (Jun 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@May 21 2008, 10:43 PM~10710081
> *DIORAMA $400.00 WILL DELIVER TO MERCED SHOW JUNE 07, 2008
> CARS NOT INCLUDED. PICTURES DO NO JUSTICE. FOR THOSE WHO HAVE SEEN IT CAN TELL YOU IT'S WORTH ALOT MORE.
> 
> ...


 HOW MUCH FOR THE ELCAMINO ????


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

i like that 61


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

how much for the purple caddy


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

TTT FOR THE GOOD SALE GOING ON!


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

PM'd


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dubelduces_@Jun 19 2008, 01:16 PM~10907128
> *how much for the  purple caddy
> *


$60.00 shipped


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGJOE77C10_@Jun 19 2008, 01:05 PM~10907064
> *HOW MUCH FOR THE ELCAMINO  ????
> *


THE EL CAMINO IS A WIRELESS REMOTE CONTROL HOPPER BUILT BY JEVRIES. 
WILL SELL FOR THE RIGHT PRICE.


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Jun 19 2008, 06:17 PM~10909476
> *PM'd
> *


THANK YOU


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jun 19 2008, 05:21 PM~10909051
> *  TTT FOR THE GOOD SALE GOING ON!
> *


GRACIAS CARNAL


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

WANNA SELL THE RED 64?


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Jun 19 2008, 07:00 PM~10909779
> *WANNA SELL THE RED 64?
> *


I'LL PM YOU ON IT


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

*1993/95 4 DOOR BIG BODY WITH GRILL, BUMPER AND REAR BUMPER

1993/95 2 DOOR CONVERTABLE BIG BODY WITH, CASTLE GRILL & BUMPER, 2 DOOR PANELS, EXTENDED SKIRTS, UPTOP, BOOT, BOOTY KIT AND REAR BUMPER

1968 CAPRICE WITH HIDEAWAY LIGHT GRILL, FRONT AND REAR BUMPER.

ALL FOR $100.00*


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

any cheep builts like 25 shipped


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dubelduces_@Jun 23 2008, 02:08 PM~10934008
> *any cheep builts like 25 shipped
> *


I MAY HAVE A FEW. DID YOU GET YOUR REPORT CARD?


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

ya


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

this is a great deal :biggrin:


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

got my package thanks beto


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MC562_@Jun 23 2008, 03:28 PM~10934589
> *got my package thanks beto
> *


THANK YOU


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Jun 23 2008, 03:02 PM~10933962
> *1993/95 4 DOOR BIG BODY WITH GRILL, BUMPER AND REAR BUMPER
> 
> 1993/95 2 DOOR CONVERTABLE BIG BODY WITH, CASTLE GRILL & BUMPER, 2 DOOR PANELS, EXTENDED SKIRTS, UPTOP, BOOT, BOOTY KIT AND REAR BUMPER
> ...


TTT THIS IS ONE HELL OF A DEAL AND I JUST LET THE HOMIE THAT WANTS A BIG BODY AFTER SEEING MINE KNOW AND HE WANTS THAT DEAL FOR THE SPRING SALE.. :biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> *PEGASUS #1301 SOLD OUT (REAL WIRE LOOK)
> PEGASUS #1109 $10.00 SHIPPED (CHROME)
> PEGASUS #1016 $5.00 SHIPPED (520's TIRES)
> PEGASUS #1111 $10.00 SHIPPED (GOLD NOT PICTURED)
> ...


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

NO, THE 1301 3 PCS. COME IN GOLD, I WOULD HAVE TO MAKE A CALL TO SEE IF I CAN GET THOSE


----------



## ''79blkmonte'' (Apr 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGJOE77C10_@Jun 19 2008, 03:05 PM~10907064
> *HOW MUCH FOR THE ELCAMINO  ????
> *


how much for the purple caddy & 62 wagon


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Jun 18 2008, 06:55 AM~10896622
> *1993/95 4 DOOR BIG BODY WITH GRILL, BUMPER AND REAR BUMPER
> 
> 1993/95 2 DOOR CONVERTABLE BIG BODY WITH, CASTLE GRILL & BUMPER, 2 DOOR PANELS, EXTENDED SKIRTS, UPTOP, BOOT, BOOTY KIT AND REAR BUMPER
> ...


dammm...... thats a hell of a deal.... too bad i missed it...


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jun 26 2008, 10:02 PM~10961484
> *dammm......  thats a hell of a deal.... too bad i missed it...
> *


YOU NEVER MISSED IT, I HAVE A FEW MORE THAT I MADE.


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ''79blkmonte''_@Jun 26 2008, 09:11 PM~10961127
> *how much for the purple caddy & 62 wagon
> *


$60.00 SHIPPED FOR THE CADDY
THE '62 WAGON WILL NOT SELL, IT WAS A GIFT FROM A GREAT FRIEND.


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Jun 27 2008, 03:45 AM~10962047
> *YOU NEVER MISSED IT, I HAVE A FEW MORE THAT I MADE.
> *


buy em up homies!!

man that was fast shipping too !


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

would you happen to have 10 sets of 520 tires left?


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

sent payment today


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

beto pm me if that 3 kit deal is still goin


----------



## customforlife (Feb 8, 2005)

were did you get that 2 post car lift in that shop


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Jul 6 2008, 02:55 PM~11023275
> *beto pm me if that 3 kit deal is still goin
> *


have a set for you. let me know


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by customforlife_@Jul 6 2008, 03:10 PM~11023345
> *were did you get that 2 post car lift in that shop
> *


i think 408models gave that to me. it did not come with the diorama i added that on after.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

homie got the 73 and a new hood from modelhaus already.... thanks again homie....


----------



## customforlife (Feb 8, 2005)

do they have a web site or anything


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

did u send my euro out


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

*1977 MONTE CARLO VERY DETAILED $60.00 SHIPPED*


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

hummm, PAYPAL HUH :scrutinize: :biggrin:


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jul 7 2008, 07:14 AM~11027436
> *hummm, PAYPAL HUH  :scrutinize:  :biggrin:
> *


YEAH, YOU KNOW WHAT'S UP. SEE YA SATURDAY.


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Jul 7 2008, 08:37 AM~11027549
> *YEAH, YOU KNOW WHAT'S UP. SEE YA SATURDAY.
> *


Don't worry 408, Beto will proudly show your rides under him again, Man Beto, you sure did a nice job Building that 50 Burban.... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

YUP, ONLY TOOK A WEEK TO GET IT READY. :biggrin:


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

*1977 MONTE CARLO VERY DETAILED $60.00 SHIPPED*


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

did u send my euro out


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mcloven_@Jul 8 2008, 05:02 PM~11040929
> *did u send my euro out
> *


OUT THE DOOR


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

thanks man


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

*PURPLE CADDY VERY DETAILED $60.00 SHIPPED*


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

:0 thats a hell of a package deal bro,.........hey I gotta show you what that flatbed tow-truck looks like now, thanx again for it.


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

I should have posted this before going on vacation but I did get my tape homie and really fast. You must have shipped same day. Nothing but good feedback for the homie Beto. 


PS .... anymore HOK deals.. :biggrin:


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by raystrey_@Jul 14 2008, 01:30 PM~11085779
> *I should have posted this before going on vacation but I did get my tape homie and really fast. You must have shipped same day. Nothing but good feedback for the homie Beto.
> PS .... anymore HOK deals.. :biggrin:
> *


THANK YOU. NO MORE HOK (SMALL JARS)


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

*2 EACH 1950 CHEVY PICK UP (DARK GREEN)
OPEN BOX COMPLETE
$17.00 SHIPPED EACH
BOTH FOR $28.00 SHIPPED*


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

BOTH FOR $28.00 SHIPPED[/size][/color][/b]
[/quote]
for me :biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

any other impala years?


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

u get my PM?


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

*PURPLE CADDY VERY DETAILED $60.00 SHIPPED*


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Jul 15 2008, 10:44 AM~11094059
> *any other impala years?
> *


YES, I WILL POST SOME FOR SALE TONIGHT


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jul 15 2008, 09:05 PM~11099406
> *u get my PM?
> *


I DID GET IT AND I'M STILL WAITING FOR A REPLY OR CALL BACK.


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Jul 7 2008, 10:58 AM~11028947
> *Don't worry 408, Beto will proudly show your rides under him again, Man Beto, you sure did a nice job Building that 50 Burban....    :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


I DID NOT MAKE THE SHOW, NORMA FRACTURED HER TIBIA ON HER LEFT LEG 2" ABOVE HER ANKLE. VERY PAINFUL. SHE WILL HAVE SURGERY ON TUESDAY. THEY ARE INSERTING RODS AND PINS. OUCH!!!!!!


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

*I WILL TAKE PICTURES OF WHAT I HAVE FOR SALE*


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

*$10.00 EACH PLUS SHIPPING AND CONFIRMATION.*


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

*$25.00 SHIPPED PLUS SHIPPING, CONFIRMATION AND PAYPAL ONLY*


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

*$10.00 PLUS SHIPPING, CONFIRMATION AND PAYPAL ONLY*


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

*$10.00 PLUS SHIPPING, CONFIRMATION AND PAYPAL ONLY*


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)




----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Jul 16 2008, 09:06 PM~11107960
> *I DID NOT MAKE THE SHOW, NORMA FRACTURED HER TIBIA ON HER LEFT LEG 2" ABOVE HER ANKLE. VERY PAINFUL. SHE WILL HAVE SURGERY ON TUESDAY. THEY ARE INSERTING RODS AND PINS. OUCH!!!!!!
> *



we will keep your wife in our prayers homie so that surgery comes out ok tuesday.


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by raystrey_@Jul 16 2008, 09:09 PM~11108638
> *we will keep your wife in our prayers homie so that surgery comes out ok tuesday.
> *


THANK YOU CARNAL, I WISH IT WAS ME INSTEAD OF HER. I CAN SEE AND FEEL THE PAIN.


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Dang! Beto, I hope everything goes well with your wife and that she will be releaved from the pain soon....don't even want to imagine how painfull that must be.


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Jul 16 2008, 09:59 PM~11109027
> *Dang! Beto, I hope everything goes well with your wife and that she will be releaved from the pain soon....don't even want to imagine how painfull that must be.
> *


THANK YOU J  , ALSO I SHIPPED YOUR CARS ON MONDAY, LET ME KNOW WHEN THEY ARRIVE.


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

hope she recovers quickly Homie.

I know how it feels. I broke my left leg in 5 places below the knee, shattered it above the knee and blew out my knee. as well as dislocated my right knee, and fractured my wrist. all at the same time on a ski trip.
I had a cast from my nuts to my toes for 6 months!!


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Damn Beto I am sorry to hear that hope your wife feels better soon


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

Hope she feels better Beto.


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Jul 16 2008, 10:06 PM~11109071
> *hope she recovers quickly Homie.
> 
> I know how it feels. I broke my left leg in 5 places below the knee, shattered it above the knee and blew out my knee. as well as dislocated my right knee, and fractured my wrist. all at the same time on a ski trip.
> ...


WOW, THAT MUST HURT, RIGHT NOW SHE HAS A CAST FROM HER TOES UP TO HER THIGH


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Smallz+Jul 16 2008, 10:10 PM~11109108-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS HOMIE, SHE'S NEXT TO ME AND SHE SAID YOU GUYS ARE GREAT. PUT A SMILE ON HER FACE.


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

*SUB WOOFER GRILLS $4.00 EACH SHIPPED*


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

you dont happen to have any of the fineline detailing Pump detail sets eh? backing plates, hardline, etc. pm me if you do!


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

*'56 AND '61 BUICK PORT HOLES $3.00 EACH SET SHIPPED*


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Jul 17 2008, 12:32 AM~11109234
> *PHOTO ETCHED HYDRO LINE AND CAP ENDS $9.00 EACH SHIPPED PAYPAL ONLY
> 
> 
> ...



Ill take these, you have PM


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

HERE'S A COPY OF NORMA'S XRAY


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

*GREAT DEALS ON PAGE 19*


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

Holy shit that looks terrible. Hope she feels better soon. She step in a hole or something?


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Jul 16 2008, 11:05 PM~11109383
> *Holy shit that looks terrible.  Hope she feels better soon.  She step in a hole or something?
> *


THANK YOU KRIS.

SHE WAS CARRYING NICHOLAS DOWN THE STAIRS AND MISSED THE LAST STAIR. I WAS IN THE GARAGE GETTING IN THE TAHOE WHEN I HEARD A LOUD BANG ON THE WALL. I RAN TO WHERE SHE WAS AND FOUND HER ON THE FLOOR IN PAIN AND HER FOOT TWISTED. HER FOOT HUNG LIKE A PIECE OF MEAT. I HAD TO HOLD IT TILL THE FIREMEN CAME. HER RIGHT ANKLE WAS SWOLLEN.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

damn, hope norma gets better soon!  
Atleast it was the last step and not the 1st one.


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2008)

Best wishes to your wife and hope she recovers quickly.


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

sorry to hear about your wife beto...


but has my model been shipped yet?


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

beto.pm me your addy again so i can get this resin big body int to you.


----------



## old low&slo (Jul 5, 2007)

HEY BETO
I hope your wife is doing ok and has a speedy recovery !!! 
I dont know if this will make her feel better ( misery loves company ) but I messed up on the last step on the stairs to our basement last friday and also broke my leg. fractured the fibula sprained my ankle and bruised up the left side of my knee and maybe some tendons there too . and a few days before that my son fell off his bike and broke his hand.


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

man yall clumbsy...










jk


----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

whats the shippin to 86403


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Jul 16 2008, 11:49 PM~11109319
> *HERE'S A COPY OF NORMA'S XRAY
> 
> 
> ...


Ai, ai, ai.... :0 that sucks bigtime.

Thanx bro for shipping my stuff! can't wait to start working on some new rides!


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

:0 Holly chit that sucks!!! I hope she recovers well!!!


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

damn bro, that sucks about her leg. Hope she's doing ok.


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

Thanks you Homies, 
Normas relaxing and waiting for the surgery day. She thanks you all for the great words.


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

HOPE EVERYTHING GOES WELL FOR THE MRS. :yes:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Jul 19 2008, 08:35 AM~11127388
> *HOPE EVERYTHING GOES WELL FOR THE MRS. :yes:
> *


x-2


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

aw maan , that looks painful. best wishes to you guys, and may the gods ease her pain. thanx again for the flatbed tow truck, I love it :thumbsup:


----------



## caddionly (Sep 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Jul 18 2008, 05:19 PM~11123451
> *Thanks you Homies,
> Normas relaxing and waiting for the surgery day. She thanks you all for the great words.
> *







Beto .. hope she gets beter..... ojala y este mejor


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

:0 DAM BETO!! SORRY TO HEAR ABOUT NORMA BRO!! IT LOOKS LIKE IT HURT LIKE HELL!! I HOPE SHE IS DOING BETTER AND GETS WELL SOON BROTHER!! MAN I'LL PRAY FOR A QUICK RECOVERY FOR HER CARNAL!!


----------



## old low&slo (Jul 5, 2007)

thanks beto !!!
I rec'd my package yesterday !!
as always a pleasure doing business with you sir :thumbsup:


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by old low&slo_@Jul 22 2008, 11:49 AM~11147941
> *thanks beto !!!
> I rec'd my package yesterday !!
> as always a pleasure doing business with you sir  :thumbsup:
> *


x2


----------



## edd713 (Jul 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Jul 16 2008, 09:46 PM~11108375
> *$10.00 PLUS SHIPPING, CONFIRMATION AND PAYPAL ONLY
> 
> 
> ...


do u still have the impala convertible


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

yes


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

WELL WELL WELL.  trucks still available?


----------



## edd713 (Jul 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Jul 24 2008, 01:38 PM~11169687
> *yes
> *


about how much is the shipping


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

hope all is well homie


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

i never got my euro


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mcloven_@Jul 30 2008, 05:56 PM~11219658
> *i never got my euro
> *


I'LL CHECK THE CONFIRMATION, YOU WANTED IT SHIPPED OUT OF STATE


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

to crestwood kentucky or benicia ca thanks beto


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

crestwood kentucky fool benicia is down the block


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

ay beto your inbox is full. get back at me about the 58 and 59 that we talked bout.


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Jul 30 2008, 11:40 PM~11222009
> *crestwood kentucky fool benicia is down the block
> *


i know i moved back to ky


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

so u sent it to ky


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

can you get cadi grills like this one? I need 2 :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Aug 5 2008, 02:25 PM~11265595
> *can you get cadi grills like this one? I need 2 :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


I can make photoetch grilles for $12.50 Shipped !


----------



## aztek_warrior (Nov 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Jul 7 2008, 02:10 AM~11026648
> *
> 
> 1970 MONTE CARLO INCLUDES RIMS $35.00 SHIPPED
> ...


hey beto you still got this, 
let me know paypal address if you do.....
thanks


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 5 2008, 01:36 PM~11265687
> *I  can  make  photoetch  grilles  for  $12.50 Shipped  !
> 
> 
> ...


put me down for one.


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

anything on those lights?


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mcloven_@Aug 4 2008, 04:21 PM~11257684
> *so u sent it to ky
> *


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

who has betos number?


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Aug 10 2008, 09:57 PM~11310609
> *who has betos number?
> *


spoke to him. :biggrin:


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

*<span style=\'color:blue\'>1965 IMPALA HT PROMO UNPAINTED
1966 IMPALA HT PROMO UNPAINTED
1970 IMPALA HT PROMO UNPAINTED
1974 IMPALA HT PAINTED 
1974 IMPALA HT PAINTED*


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

*1977 MONTE CARLO VERY DETAILED SOLD*


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

:angry: DAM IT BETO!! YOUR MAKING ME WANNA BUILD IN 1/24TH SCALE AGAIN!!


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Aug 18 2008, 12:48 AM~11370031
> *:angry: DAM IT BETO!! YOUR MAKING ME WANNA BUILD IN 1/24TH SCALE AGAIN!!
> *


GO FOR IT :biggrin:


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Aug 18 2008, 02:48 AM~11370031
> *:angry: DAM IT BETO!! YOUR MAKING ME WANNA BUILD IN 1/24TH SCALE AGAIN!!
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Padilla 505 (Feb 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Aug 18 2008, 01:39 AM~11370019
> *1977 MONTE CARLO VERY DETAILED SOLD
> 
> 
> ...


    :thumbsup: :thumbsup: IS THAT WITH WHEELS


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Joe padilla_@Aug 25 2008, 07:11 PM~11437525
> *      :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: IS THAT WITH WHEELS
> *



FOR THE CAPRICE? YES


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

zup homie did you get my last PM?


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by raystrey_@Aug 27 2008, 08:09 AM~11450488
> *zup homie did you get my last PM?
> *


no, i must have erased by accident, that happens all the time


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by raystrey_@Aug 27 2008, 08:09 AM~11450488
> *zup homie did you get my last PM?
> *


JUST CHECKED MY PM's AND I HAVE NOT GOTTIN TO IT YET. WOW!! MAN, THAT CADDY IS TOO CLEAN, I DID GET YOUR PAYPAL ALSO. THANK YOU.


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Aug 27 2008, 10:17 AM~11451005
> *JUST CHECKED MY PM's AND I HAVE NOT GOTTIN TO IT YET. WOW!! MAN, THAT CADDY IS TOO CLEAN, I DID GET YOUR PAYPAL ALSO. THANK YOU.
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

was going to reveal today but it was cloudy all day yestreday with some rain so I could not get good outside shots. Hopefullly tomorrow so I can go ahead and post it.


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

did u get my paypal the other day?


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Aug 27 2008, 10:41 AM~11451588
> *did u get my paypal the other day?
> *


YES, THANK YOU.


----------



## aztek_warrior (Nov 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Jul 8 2008, 06:12 PM~11040543
> *
> 1970 MONTE CARLO INCLUDES RIMS $35.00 SHIPPED
> 
> ...


Hi homie just woundering if this shipped out, 
sent payment for it last week........
thanks


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

YOU SHOULD HAVE BY TOMORROW, I HAVE A CONFIRMATION NUMBER, WHEN I GET HOME I'LL TRACK IT


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

what about mine


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mcloven_@Aug 28 2008, 05:27 PM~11465144
> *what about mine
> *


NO, NOT YET, I'LL SHIP TOMORROW


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

thanks man its gonna be in a diorama also do u have any jack stands


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

beto still got any of the 50' pickups?


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2008)

Beto, everything arrived in great shape. Thanks! Still looking for those promos if you have any more.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 85 biarittz_@Sep 12 2008, 08:45 AM~11584157
> *Beto, everything arrived in great shape. Thanks! Still looking for those promos if you have any more.
> 
> *


Post a pic of what you got 85 ! Jealous minds want to know ? :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 12 2008, 11:10 AM~11584977
> *Post  a pic of what you  got 85  !    Jealous minds  want  to  know ? :biggrin:
> *



Will work on getting pic's posted over the weekend.


----------

